# I want to smoke Venison Sticks but not sure how



## spicy-meat (Dec 13, 2010)

I have 25lbs of ground Venison and I want to make slim jim sized sticks to snack on.  The problem is, I never smoked or dehrdrated Venison before.  Does anyone have a good recipe and tips on the smoking/dehydrator process?


----------



## aftershox454 (Dec 13, 2010)

i bought one of those kits from outdoor outfitters that came with seasoning, cure, and collagen casings-

all the instructions said to do was stuff the casings let em sit for atlease 2 hours (i did overnight) then cok in an oven / smoker at 200* untill the internal temp was 165*

instructions were very specific on not OVER smoking as it would add an "off" flavor

i followed the instrucions in the oven as i was not confident in my knowing how much smoke was too much smoke and it turned out ok- i used duck and not venison so my sticks were a little inconsistent and had some voids here and there- still tasted good

good luck!


----------



## dalton (Dec 13, 2010)

it depends on what you have to work with for equipemnt.  I have not tried slim jim sized sticks at all but in reading some of the posts here the smaller diameter casings like that are a little more difficult to work with.  I wanted to make some snack stick type stuff using the bunny meat I had in my freezer but don't have a jerky gun or sausage stuffer yet.  so I followed some ideas I got on another post here (thanks again bear!) and gave it a try.  I picked up the recipie online at this site.

http://www.free-venison-recipes.com/index.html     I       

I substituted 50% bunny meat and 50% ground beef (80/20) for the venison and used the "garlic recipie".  I made 5 lbs and its all gone now so i guess it was pretty good.  here is my post

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/101173/bunny-snack-sticks-with-qview  

dont be afraid to try a few differnt varations of the any recipie that looks good.  the only thing you need to be real carful with is any type of cure.  in my case I was using tender quick and the recipe I was following was using the wrong amount, so I had to change it.  make sure that you are using the right amount of cure for the amount of meat you are using.  you can also check the wiki section for the post on using cures. 

give it a try and have fun.

dalton


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 13, 2010)

Spicy-Meat said:


> I have 25lbs of ground Venison and I want to make slim jim sized sticks to snack on.  The problem is, I never smoked or dehrdrated Venison before.  Does anyone have a good recipe and tips on the smoking/dehydrator process?




You could try the ones marked "Beef Sticks" in my signature below,

Since you live in Alburtis, if they aren't any good, you can come up here on the Mt, and beat the crap out of me!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## arnie (Dec 13, 2010)

I just scored some venison so i see this in my near future


----------



## spicy-meat (Dec 13, 2010)

> You could try the ones marked "Beef Sticks" in my signature below,
> 
> Since you live in Alburtis, if they aren't any good, you can come up here on the Mt, and beat the crap out of me!!!
> 
> ...




 Bear, I have to swing by one of these days.  I was just at Cabellas yesterday and going to purchase the new smoker soon.  Anyway, thanks for the recipe.  I am going to give it a try.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 13, 2010)

Spicy-Meat said:


> > You could try the ones marked "Beef Sticks" in my signature below,
> >
> > Since you live in Alburtis, if they aren't any good, you can come up here on the Mt, and beat the crap out of me!!!
> >
> ...


That's Great Spicey-Meat!

Hey tell me when you had a guarantee like that before!

How about a used car dealer saying, "Take this car home today. If you don't like it, come back here and beat the crap out of me!"

Wouldn't take long for there to be a shortage of used car salesmen!

Bear


----------

